

This Robotic Ball May Change Everything - hornbaker
http://www.inc.com/30under30/kimberly-weisul/orbotix-ian-bernstein-adam-wilson-2013.html

======
georgemcbay
Presumably this is a PR originated piece, because it surely reads like one. In
any case, having a headline this ridiculously hyperbolic is actually a
negative, IMO. The Sphero is certainly cool, but if I click through to read
about something that "May Change Everything" and then realize they are talking
about a remote control ball, it actually hurts my perception of the product
more than it helps.

You delight people with the delta between reality and expectation. If you blow
the expectation up too much, even a reality that would otherwise be delightful
seems kind of lame and stupid.

------
Duhck
As an owner of two spheros, I disagree entirely. This ball is fun for the
first 5 minutes, once the honeymoon phase is over, it just sits on the
charging station glowing blue, incessantly.

It was nice when my dog liked playing with it and I could entertain him for a
few minutes, but seriously, it has caused very little excitement outside of
that.

------
ignostic
I was so confused about how the ball would "change everything" that I looked
up product demos.

> _"This is literally at the cutting edge, blending the physical and the
> virtual world."_

Sounds pretty impressive. "What am I missing!?" I wondered, "how is this
different from the RC cars I played with growing up?"

Turns out this is all just hype for an orb controlled by an iPhone. Flagged
for manipulation @6 points.

------
gus_massa
Video of "Sharky the Beaver" game that use the ball and augmented reality:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPn3jVGQw68>

------
egypturnash
I'm not sure what exactly it's likely to change.

Although I wonder at its resolution as a controller. I kinda want to have one
sitting on my desk that I can spin to control some aspect of my drawing
program's interface. Or whatever.

------
jgalt212
Here's a an idea that may change everything:

A site that ranks news sources based on two axes(% of PR fed articles and
hyperbolicity of headlines)

Journos may not get paid a lot, but they really don't have do all that much
with PR Agents writing articles for them. Maybe that's why they all write
books--they have so much free time b/c others do their day job for them.

